# I surrendered!



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I just couldn't do it!! I give you full coat people my total respect. I had a decision to make and have been thinking about this for a few days, knowing her groomer was coming today. I swallowed hard and told him to cut her down.
Here's my darling rasta girl yesterday, unaware of what Mommie had in store for her:
[attachment=52104:cute_rasta_girl.jpg]
[attachment=52105:IMG_1603_2.jpg]
And here's the new and improved (subjective, I know) Bonnie Marie:
[attachment=52106:sweetie_Bonnie.jpg]
[attachment=52107:cutie.jpg]
Come hither look:
[attachment=52108:come_hither.jpg]
Mother, I am SO tired of posing:
[attachment=52109:yawn.jpg]

One more coming, especially for Sue!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Here's a great picture of Miss Sugar Lips!
[attachment=52110:sugar_lips.jpg]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Whoa, Linda, she looks darling in her new "do". .. Bonnie couldn't look bad no matter what!! I think this look suits her very well!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:w00t: Linda, she looks great!!!
WOW, what a great cut on Miss Bonnie :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I like the new and improved Bonnie even better. Now she looks like the Bonnie we all know and love!

Seriously, Bonnie reminds me of my Lady and they are just puppy cut kinda girls! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

LOL Awwww miss Bonnie looks adorable! :wub: :wub: Her coat looks so silky and shiny!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I have to say Bonnie looks beyond cute in her new shorter do!!!! :wub: :wub: Give Miss Sugar Lips some snuggle for me!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Bonnie just wanted to go with the flow! She looks great and no more stress for mom or her!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

She looks great. :wub:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

:wub: So Cute :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I love Bonnie's new doo. You can see her beautiful face so much better. :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I think she looks beautiful! And I love her gorgeous tail. I think one of the reasons I love puppy cuts so much is that they allow you to really see how gorgeous the tails are on our malts!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Your groomer did a great job. She looks so cute!!






Joy


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Linda I love Bonnie's new short do. Such a pretty girl!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

:wub: Awww, she looks adorable!!! That's a really cute cut! :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

She looks adorable I like her so much more with a shorter face you can see her pretty face better.....I just didn't have the heart to tell ya! :w00t:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I love her cut~~~She is a little puppy again!!! Oh Mommy, you don't have to worry about all those mats!!! It is going to be a great summer!!!!! I could just pick her up and love on her, Great Cut!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ May 5 2009, 09:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772397


> Whoa, Linda, she looks darling in her new "do". .. Bonnie couldn't look bad no matter what!! I think this look suits her very well!![/B]


Thanks, Sher - I think it suits her, too.
QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ May 5 2009, 09:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772403


> :w00t: Linda, she looks great!!!
> WOW, what a great cut on Miss Bonnie :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Aw, thanks Andrea!!
QUOTE (LadysMom @ May 5 2009, 09:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772404


> I like the new and improved Bonnie even better. Now she looks like the Bonnie we all know and love!
> 
> Seriously, Bonnie reminds me of my Lady and they are just puppy cut kinda girls! :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


I couldn't agree with you more, Marj. Lady and Bonnie are proud puppy cut girls!

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ May 5 2009, 09:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772406


> LOL Awwww miss Bonnie looks adorable! :wub: :wub: Her coat looks so silky and shiny![/B]


Thank you, it is silky and shiny. I keep burying my nose in her hair, lol!
QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ May 5 2009, 09:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772408


> I have to say Bonnie looks beyond cute in her new shorter do!!!! :wub: :wub: Give Miss Sugar Lips some snuggle for me!!![/B]


Snuggling done!! Thank you!
QUOTE (Cosy @ May 5 2009, 09:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772410


> Bonnie just wanted to go with the flow! She looks great and no more stress for mom or her![/B]


That's right, Brit. Seems like ever since I got my job, the grooming has become so much more onerous, I just caved!!

QUOTE (Deborah @ May 5 2009, 09:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772433


> She looks great. :wub:[/B]


Thanks, Deborah.

QUOTE (cuevasfam @ May 5 2009, 09:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772435


> :wub: So Cute :wub:[/B]


Thank you Jennifer!
QUOTE (revakb2 @ May 5 2009, 09:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772440


> I love Bonnie's new doo. You can see her beautiful face so much better. :wub:[/B]


I think so, too, Reva. I just adore her little face!

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ May 5 2009, 10:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772442


> I think she looks beautiful! And I love her gorgeous tail. I think one of the reasons I love puppy cuts so much is that they allow you to really see how gorgeous the tails are on our malts![/B]


Yes, her tail looks so much longer now, lol!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (vjw @ May 5 2009, 10:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772449


> Your groomer did a great job. She looks so cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Joy. I really love our groomer. Heaven help us if he ever retires, lol.
QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ May 5 2009, 10:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772450


> Linda I love Bonnie's new short do. Such a pretty girl![/B]


Thanks, Pat. I :forgive me: :forgive me: :forgive me: :forgive me: to you and the others who successfully keep a full coat. I guess Bonnie was born to be a tomboy!

QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ May 5 2009, 10:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772455


> :wub: Awww, she looks adorable!!! That's a really cute cut! :wub:[/B]


Thank you!
QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ May 5 2009, 10:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772456


> She looks adorable I like her so much more with a shorter face you can see her pretty face better.....I just didn't have the heart to tell ya! :w00t:[/B]


Thanks, I really like her better this way, too. She looked fat with her longer hair because it wasn't long enough to lay flat so she looked poufy.
QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ May 5 2009, 10:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772458


> I love her cut~~~She is a little puppy again!!! Oh Mommy, you don't have to worry about all those mats!!! It is going to be a great summer!!!!! I could just pick her up and love on her, Great Cut!!!!!!![/B]


I agree, she does look like a puppy!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: I love her haircut, Bonnie you are such a Miss Priss :wub: Linda I have almost gave into having B&B cut, but i just have to give it one more shot, I agree I don't know how these ladies keep their babies in long coat they must have more patience then me.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Keeping a long coat is magic.....and you need to have the magician's touch.


I am a member of the' wanna have the magic but don't so I keep my maltese's coat short support club'. (what a long name...).


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ May 5 2009, 08:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772394


> Here's a great picture of Miss Sugar Lips!
> [attachment=52110:sugar_lips.jpg][/B]


LOL, Linda, you know I love Miss Sugar Lips, with or without long hair. I'm proud of you,you lasted longer than I ever did.  She looks adorable as ever & that's a great picture of Bonnie,sure do love those little sugarlips. :wub: Now what are you going to do with all those pretty bows?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Now there's the Bonnie Marie I know and love!! Linda I adore her in a shorter cut. She was way cute 'fluffy' (I won't say the f_t word! LOL) cuz it just wasn't so!! But I really think this look suits her. And she's going to be way happier this summer. Not to mention way quicker to bathe and dry. :thumbsup: 

Take that darlin' girl out for another prime rib dinner. She looks too good to stay home!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm glad you tried, girlfriend. Bonnie looks stunning. I bet mentally she feels great, too!
xoxoxox


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, Linda - I think she looks five years younger! (Maybe I should get a haircut.) Wonder if Bonbon will recognize her. :biggrin:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Linda, she looks absolutely gorgeous! I really loved her hair growing out, but your groomer did an excellent job giving Miss Bonnie a lovely shorter cut! This style suits her perfectly, and it looks like she's pretty darn happy with her new shorter look too! Crystal is so right ... Bonnie looks way too good to stay home! Sweet, beautiful, sassy, prissy-lipped doll-baby!! :heart: you, Bonnie! 

Which way do you like it best, mommy?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Linda, honeslty, she looks so darn cute...you can really see how cute she is :wub: :wub: I love her new do.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Bonnie looks beautiful. :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*ohh bonnie is absolutely precious.
I loved the long hair on her. she looked very sweet and cuddly with it.
this cut though is a 'inbetween-thing she still does not look SHORT. she looks very cute and stylish :wub: 
bonnie you a a lovely and adorable little girl.
*


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I'm one of those that prefer Malts in short coats. I think Bonnie looks gorgeous and she'd probably say "thanks mom" if she could talk


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Put me down as loving the Bonnie's new cut. She looks so clean and soft - love it.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bonnie's adorable -- with or without long coat. And I bet she's happier being in a "summer" cut. :biggrin:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ May 5 2009, 10:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772464


> :wub: I love her haircut, Bonnie you are such a Miss Priss :wub: Linda I have almost gave into having B&B cut, but i just have to give it one more shot, I agree I don't know how these ladies keep their babies in long coat they must have more patience then me.[/B]


Keep trying, Paula! I held off on this for a few months, but just couldn't do it now that I'm a 'working girl'!!
QUOTE (wolfieinthehouse @ May 5 2009, 11:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772472


> Keeping a long coat is magic.....and *you need to have the magician's touch*.
> 
> 
> I am a member of the' wanna have the magic but don't so I keep my maltese's coat short support club'. (what a long name...).[/B]


So true! I think I had the touch, but not the drive, lol. I'm in the same club as you are!

QUOTE (momtoboo @ May 5 2009, 11:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772479


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ May 5 2009, 08:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772394





> Here's a great picture of Miss Sugar Lips!
> [attachment=52110:sugar_lips.jpg][/B]


LOL, Linda, you know I love Miss Sugar Lips, with or without long hair. I'm proud of you,you lasted longer than I ever did.  She looks adorable as ever & that's a great picture of Bonnie,sure do love those little sugarlips. :wub: Now what are you going to do with all those pretty bows?  
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sue, you KNOW that pic was just for you! :biggrin: 

Now, about the bows - PM me if you want some, anybody!!
QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ May 5 2009, 11:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772480


> Now there's the Bonnie Marie I know and love!! Linda I adore her in a shorter cut. She was way cute 'fluffy' (I won't say the f_t word! LOL) cuz it just wasn't so!! But I really think this look suits her. And she's going to be way happier this summer. Not to mention way quicker to bathe and dry. :thumbsup:
> 
> Take that darlin' girl out for another prime rib dinner. She looks too good to stay home![/B]


Thanks, Crystal, I think this look suits her, too. The only things that stayed long were her ears and tail, and I SO love the Sparkey look with short ears, but I'm keeping them long for my mom, who is visiting sometime this summer. She adores Bonnie in long ears (Mom, are you reading this??LOL)
QUOTE (KAG @ May 6 2009, 12:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772497


> I'm glad you tried, girlfriend. Bonnie looks stunning. I bet mentally she feels great, too!
> xoxoxox[/B]


Yes, I really tried, Kerry. Just had to 'step away from the comb'! She seems friskier to me, maybe it's the 'do.
QUOTE (bonniesmom @ May 6 2009, 01:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772523


> Wow, Linda - I think she looks five years younger! (Maybe I should get a haircut.) Wonder if Bonbon will recognize her. :biggrin:[/B]


I think she looks younger, too, Dorothy. If we EVER have another playdate, we'll see if she recognizes her!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (gibbert @ May 6 2009, 01:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772528


> Linda, she looks absolutely gorgeous! I really loved her hair growing out, but your groomer did an excellent job giving Miss Bonnie a lovely shorter cut! This style suits her perfectly, and it looks like she's pretty darn happy with her new shorter look too! Crystal is so right ... Bonnie looks way too good to stay home! Sweet, beautiful, sassy, prissy-lipped doll-baby!! :heart: you, Bonnie!
> 
> Which way do you like it best, mommy?[/B]


I like it this way, Heidi. She really did look f*t, because her hair doesn't lay flat. It's very fine and it would fluff up and she looked like a walking box. :w00t: 

Unfortunately she's grounded for a few days - loose stools. She's on baby food and hating every minute of it.
QUOTE (Allheart @ May 6 2009, 03:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772548


> Linda, honeslty, she looks so darn cute...you can really see how cute she is :wub: :wub: I love her new do.[/B]


Thanks, Christine.

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ May 6 2009, 04:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772558


> Bonnie looks beautiful. :wub:[/B]


Thank you Debbie!

QUOTE (HEINI @ May 6 2009, 04:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772560


> *ohh bonnie is absolutely precious.
> I loved the long hair on her. she looked very sweet and cuddly with it.
> this cut though is a 'inbetween-thing she still does not look SHORT. she looks very cute and stylish :wub:
> bonnie you a a lovely and adorable little girl.
> *[/B]


Yes, Becky, she IS very cute and stylish  Thank you for your compliments.
QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ May 6 2009, 11:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772663


> I'm one of those that prefer Malts in short coats. I think Bonnie looks gorgeous and she'd probably say "thanks mom" if she could talk [/B]


I've always preferred the short cut, with total admiration for those who keep long. For me, it's personal preference. I just think she looks like a little girl in her short 'do.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

She looks adorable!! I love her new cut. :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ May 6 2009, 01:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772728


> *Put me down as loving the Bonnie's new cut*. She looks so clean and soft - love it.[/B]


You're down, Birthday Girl! Do you mean that, or is it the :wine: :wine: :wine: talking, lol!!

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ May 6 2009, 06:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772861


> Bonnie's adorable -- with or without long coat. And I bet she's happier being in a "summer" cut. :biggrin:[/B]


I think she's happier, Lynn. And, I can dress her up without having her matt up after just a few minutes!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Long or short, she's a cutie. You'll enjoy the shorter coat!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I think Bonnie looks great in the shorter cut. 
She's cute no matter what you do and I'm sure she loves it.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Linda, Bonnie is just adorable :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awww Sweetie Bonnie :wub: :wub: you look pretty and sweet in ANY hair Style your mommy gives you :wub: :wub: 

She is soooo precious Linda  I sure LOVE and missed this little girl

btw, Crystal also has a long tail now 

hugs

Kat


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

She looks darling!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

awww!! she looks GREAT!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

So pretty!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Coco @ May 6 2009, 09:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772991


> Long or short, she's a cutie. You'll enjoy the shorter coat![/B]


Thanks - I am enjoying it!

QUOTE (njdrake @ May 6 2009, 11:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=773048


> I think Bonnie looks great in the shorter cut.
> She's cute no matter what you do and I'm sure she loves it.[/B]


Thank you, I think she loves it, too!
QUOTE (bek74 @ May 7 2009, 04:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=773123


> Linda, Bonnie is just adorable :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Thanks, Bek!
QUOTE (TheMalts&Me @ Jun 6 2009, 01:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786397


> awww Sweetie Bonnie :wub: :wub: you look pretty and sweet in ANY hair Style your mommy gives you :wub: :wub:
> 
> She is soooo precious Linda  I sure LOVE and missed this little girl
> 
> ...


Thanks, Kat - I love the long tail look, even with a shorter cut body.

QUOTE (joyomom @ Jun 6 2009, 01:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786523


> She looks darling!!![/B]


I think so, too!

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jun 6 2009, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786526


> awww!! she looks GREAT!![/B]


Thanks, Stacy!
QUOTE (Tina @ Jun 6 2009, 01:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786530


> [/B]


Aww, thanks, Tina!

QUOTE (Yukki @ Jun 6 2009, 03:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786572


> So pretty!!!!!!!!!![/B]


Thank you! I think she's a pretty girl, too!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Linda Bonnie looks adorable. So very tres chic.* :wub: :wub: 

*Im sure she will like it with your summer approaching.


Hugs and tail wags


Dede and baby Katie from 'under down under'

*


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I think Bonnie looks adorable either way...I just cut Chloe down to about the same length and it makes them look like a puppy again. Plus with the warmer weather, I thinks it's more comfortable for them.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Bonnie is such a pretty girl, she'd look great with any hairstyle :wub: :wub: I do love her new cut :Sooo cute:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She looks great. She looks really soft . I could squish her!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

awww, she's still adorable as ever . .I bet she is relieved to feel lighter, especially now that the weather is much warmer. :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Beautiful girl, I think her new cute looks adorable.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bonnie looks adorable with her new hair style. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I love the cut because it shows off her beautiful face. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Cute summer cut! :wub:


----------

